# Well boys it was good knowing ya....



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Jk I am getting rid of the brute going to pick my SXS up Saturday.....been testing the waters and thinking for a couple months on this and found something I absolutely love.....I will still chime in and help the brute fellas out when needed......I can honestly say I love my brute was a great bike and as much as I rode it I never once got water in the motor.......not too many people ride the way we ride can say that lol.....knock on wood


----------



## battledonkey (Mar 21, 2012)

Well, what kind of SXS?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Find out soon enough grasshopper


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

RZR or Can-Am. Otherwise, he wouldnt be saying good bye to the kawi peeps


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

My money's on a Mav...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

NMKawierider said:


> My money's on a Mav...


:rockn: :agreed:


----------



## Sallzy (Nov 25, 2012)

Waddaman gone, flithy gone now lilbigtonka leaving. Are brutes losing their "awesome" value?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sallzy said:


> Waddaman gone, flithy gone now lilbigtonka leaving. Are brutes losing their "awesome" value?


Nah... going to a SxS is a little different, than just changing quads. The problem w/ kawi is, they need to up the brute to an 800(+) and I bet a lot of people would come back, or not leave.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Nah... going to a SxS is a little different, than just changing quads. The problem w/ kawi is, they need to up the brute to an 800(+) and I bet a lot of people would come back, or not leave.


 
I really think it's time for a 1000...or 1100 Brute :rockn:


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Good stuff brandon! Lot of new bikes gonna be out there!!! I tell you what I can't wait to ride!


----------



## dogsbreakfast (Sep 29, 2012)

A factory-prepped,mud-ready brute with 1000cc's and a real warranty a la Can-am XMR...I'll put my name on the waiting list!


----------



## Sallzy (Nov 25, 2012)

Don't do something someone else beat you to. Instead of a 1000cc bump it up to 1200cc and add a turbo with nos capability. No sense being a ***** about it. Let's see some real in the gutter, *** grabbing seat horsepower. They may have to redesign the running gear first to handle it but ****! It sure would be fun to ride. Might cost as much as a Porsche though. Oh ya, while I'm dreaming, out the factory with 32", fully snorked and true dif locks.


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

well... what did you get its sunday and you picked up the sxs yesterday. i have to know!!!


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Lol, Im not gone. Gone from kawi for the time being but not the forum. Ill be upgrading to either a Gen 1 gade or buying a brute with a blown engine in it and dropping my engine in it. Money is tight at the moment, im buying and selling quads using them temporarily and making a profit on em.

As far as Kawi goes... as far as doing heavy modifications and mudding, im out until they get there stuff together which i dont see in the near future. But, if they do release a bigger engine, and fix all the bad designs they have now.. ill be the first one ordering one.

Lil big, when is soon enough? its been 5 days! Lol


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I rode everyone and it boiled down to popo 900 ranger or yamaha viking and I decided its time for easy maintenance and yamaha did good with the viking fit and finish.....mine looks goofy with the 25 but it is already under the knife

---------- Post added at 07:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:06 PM ----------

Here is a pic I took at the dealer 











Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Well congrats!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm a little disappointed. 







Lol congrats on the new ride. Can't wait to see it when your done tonkarizing it.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I know I know it isn't the most hp machine out there.....but mav isn't my thing and commander was a tight fit inside....I wanted a good bed for cooler and stuff and almost went with the new Rex until I drove it and it was tight and pedal placement was a joke.....and was really wanting a easy bike to work on.....plus the wifey fell in love with this and so did I


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

No worries. Yamaha makes solid, dependable machines...and they take to mods very well.


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

I was not expecting that. What are your plans for it?


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

congrats on being newlyweds! im stoked for you two. im also stoked about the sxs. i didnt even know they made that . reliability and easy maintence trumps HP and high performance for me now a days too. hope ill get to ride with ya sometime soon. plus if ya get the itch for a brute you can always use mine. it just either sits in the gargage or maybe i use it to pick jake up from school . it s yours if ya need it. awesome sxs brandon.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

You won't be disappointed. I loved my rhino and it took a beating which required very little wrench turning, this bike will make you lazy! A JBS Hotrod sheave was the best thing money could buy for my rhino, the clutch maybe the same not sure. Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Nasty-Nate (Nov 26, 2012)

Sweet been looking at getting the red viking myself did you get eps how do you like it?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Def got eps didn't cut no corners with this machine....I'm liking it more and more I look at it and the fit and finish on this is top notch 


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## Nasty-Nate (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm waiting on my dealer to get a red one in with eps what tires you gonna slap on it ?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I have a set of 30" mudlites for trail and some 29.5 laws for mud already


----------



## Nasty-Nate (Nov 26, 2012)

Can you post some pics of it on the laws or mudlites


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Is the new ride 4/110 like all other yammy's, so you can keep your rims too? That would work out perfect.


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

If it were me I would do some air dam to that sxs being wet clutch and single cyl.


----------



## Nasty-Nate (Nov 26, 2012)

Spring and a shim mod should be fine on og 29.5 that's what's on my buds 2012 grizz 700 and it turns em good......but I guess with the added weight he might need to I dunno


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

It is getting a completely new primary and a new secondary spring.....it also is a 4x110 bolt pattern but the lug nuts are bigger so it takes a 12mm not the normal 10mm like most.....it is a 700 but is def gonna have the power to roast a 30" mud tire.....I'm waiting on lug nuts before I can post any pics with the tires


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

So glad to see it isn't a can-am or rzr... something new. I like it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Clutch Kit Install - 2014 Yamaha Viking - EPI - YouTube

there ya go... lol how-to's already rolling out... You'll have to make a few of your own to throw up there. I know you will :rockn:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

No epi for me lol I am doing it big on this new primary with different sheaves and milled differently sorta kinda like vfj....and I will def be doing some how-to's


----------



## Mac102004 (Apr 16, 2010)

Congrats on the new toy. I hope the new Viking is leaps and bounds better than the old Rhino. I was never really impressed by them.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Go greaseless!!!


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Congrats man! I saw those at the dealer, very tempting considering its the same price range as the can am ATV...for a side by side LOL

Full bed is soooo nice, and I had 0 trouble out of my yamaha besides breaking reverse gear


----------

